# Oakley update & some questions...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I was hoping that with 2 days of rest we would see some improvement, but we haven't seen any w/ Oakley. I have no idea what is wrong w/ her knee but something is seriously wrong. It seems like about 1/2 the time the patella just...isn't in its groove, and the other 1/2 the time literally if you touch it, it slides out and can't be slid back in. You can feel it on the side of her knee but it just won't go back in. I know that sounds "off" and "doesn't make sense" and I agree, but its definitely the case. Somehow she really injured her poor little knee, and I can pretty much guarantee that she is going to need surgery :-/ 

The patella feels HUGE too, does anyone know why this would be? I mean the obvious answer is swelling, because 1) I know it was not this big before, and 2) up until Sunday, she had very solid knees, but...can patellas swell? I have been icing the knee and keeping her completely off it, but it still feels the same. 

For those that have had this surgery on their dog, how did it go, how did the recovery go, and was it successful? How long were they bandaged up and did they seem in pain? 

Does anyone think that for the time being wrapping the leg with an ace bandage of sorts might help provide support so the kneecap can stay in place better and possibly heal?

The vet said that 10 or so days of "wait and see" isn't going to hurt her or cause any long term damage moreso than what's happened, but wait and see is hard 


I know this probably isn't the end of the world but its really upsetting :-/


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't had this happen to me, but I think wrapping with an ace bandage is a pretty good idea. The problem is, getting the knee cap where it needs to go, then wrapping the bandage snug enough to keep the knee cap in place. When I injured my knee in high school & it swelled up, I waited too long to go to the dr & blood started filling in my knee. Very, Very painful. I had to have my knee tapped (drained). I agree with you about having to have surgery. Sounds like she's going to need a pin put in place to keep knee from slipping around. I hope someone on here can give better advice who may have been in a similar situation. Keeps us informed & hope Oakley finds some relief soon.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The patella itself may not be swollen but the tissue around it might be. Zoey had a Lateral Collateral Ligament Repair in July (which is similar to a cruciate but not quite), she needs the other leg done. She was walking on her leg in a day or two, we didn't bandage it as my dad feels they do better without. We alternated ice & applying heat to Zoeys leg following surgery to help her heal. She wasn't super painful but was on 2 types of pain medications. Swimming therapy (swimming in the bathtub) has been the biggest help in her recovery. I would say go ahead and bandage her leg as it will provide stability for her. The inflammation probably isn't helping things heal, will your vet give you an anti-inflammatory? (Rimadyl/Meloxicam etc)? Most little dogs recover from these surgeries pretty quickly.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm getting her back into the vet today, I think its worse than the ER doc thought but it also wasn't as if they could do much more for her that night so they did a good job w/ what they could do, they identified the problem, but not the severity, because really, how could they? I appreciate that she didn't jump immediately to the "surgery" option, but that will be very complicated when we go that route, I will probably have to go up to Denver for a few days because we don't have an orthopedic surgeon here and there's no way I'm letting some ordinary vet do it. 

She has insurance, this is covered, at least 80% of it anyway, so, while it will still prob. end up being $500-$700 out of pocket, that is manageable and there is no reason this shouldn't be covered. I now wish I'd coughed up a bit extra for the 90 or 100% coverage, but such is life, at least we have some.

I'm mainly upset because she is hurt. She loves to scamper around but she literally hasn't walked more than 20 steps since Sunday :-/ She also is very clearly in pain despite the medications, she just has been sitting meekly on my lap or in her crate. She's also on a diet, poor baby, b'c she's a chunkey monkey and that's not good for her joints.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh kristi this is just awful I know this is your worst nightmare I dunno what to say but maybe increase her glucosamine too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> The patella itself may not be swollen but the tissue around it might be. Zoey had a Lateral Collateral Ligament Repair in July (which is similar to a cruciate but not quite), she needs the other leg done. She was walking on her leg in a day or two, we didn't bandage it as my dad feels they do better without. We alternated ice & applying heat to Zoeys leg following surgery to help her heal. She wasn't super painful but was on 2 types of pain medications. Swimming therapy (swimming in the bathtub) has been the biggest help in her recovery. I would say go ahead and bandage her leg as it will provide stability for her. The inflammation probably isn't helping things heal, will your vet give you an anti-inflammatory? (Rimadyl/Meloxicam etc)? Most little dogs recover from these surgeries pretty quickly.


They did give us Rimadyl, as well as a pain killer but I am going to ask for more when we go back today as we only have enough Rimadyl for 10 days, and the pain killer will run out sometime Thursday. The pain killer is a derivative of morphine but the dosage is so low she seems pretty normal, but they said it may make her a tish loopy. They were very thorough and didn't just go straight to the problem of her knee, gave her a thorough exam too, so I appreciated that, most vets around here barely glance at the dog and give it a clean bill of health. 

I am going to bring a bandage with me to the vets today, and see if they will try to wrap it, if not, I will. Mainly I'd like to give her stability, like you said, until we know "what's next". How did you apply the ice? I am going to see if I can find some of those flexible cold packs. I've been putting a piece of thin cloth between the ice bag and her knee to protect her skin.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would def. wrap it to see if that will help "stabilize" everything for a bit. I wouldn't make any rush decisions to have surgery done. Personally, I'd find an Ortho specialist in your area, and take her there. They can give you the best advice over a reg. Vet. It might take awhile for everything to heal, but it would be better than surgery, IMO. I know its tough to see her in pain, but the alternative would scare me more. Metacam works very well for pain and inflammation. I would ask your vet about getting some. I would get a playpen for awhile and keep her as still as you can. It gives her room to move about just a little. A place to eat, potty, and rest. I hope she is much better soon. I know you are very worried about your Angel. 

And as Heather mentioned, I think the swelling you feel is surrounding tissue. Probably some fluid build up too. It can take 2 weeks for things like that to start looking better.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh kristi this is just awful I know this is your worst nightmare I dunno what to say but maybe increase her glucosamine too


Yep, I did, she's getting it AM & PM now. She hatessss it but the doggy stuff has a natural painkiller in it so I am gonna stick w/ that for now until I can find a human one w/ the same stuff, maybe mix it w/ some peanut butter and she'll eat it. Its awful but I also am 100% sure its injury, esp b'c how it is. LP usually progresses the vet said, but hers was WHAM to right now what we are "calling" stage 4, its that bad.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor baby!!! 

Be careful with the pain meds. Rimadyl has some pretty bad side effects. If you could get her on tramadol, I think that's a better choice.

No experience with this Kristi but I'm sure that your posts are helpful to alot of people as you go through this and we will all learn from this. Patella issues are unforunately so common. 

I'm glad you are going to see a specialist though. I can't stress enough how important that is to go to someone who knows exactly what they are doing and not just a GP.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> I would def. wrap it to see if that will help "stabilize" everything for a bit. I wouldn't make any rush decisions to have surgery done. Personally, I'd find an Ortho specialist in your area, and take her there. They can give you the best advice over a reg. Vet. It might take awhile for everything to heal, but it would be better than surgery, IMO. I know its tough to see her in pain, but the alternative would scare me more. Metacam works very well for pain and inflammation. I would ask your vet about getting some. I would get a playpen for awhile and keep her as still as you can. It gives her room to move about just a little. A place to eat, potty, and rest. I hope she is much better soon. I know you are very worried about your Angel.
> 
> And as Heather mentioned, I think the swelling you feel is surrounding tissue. Probably some fluid build up too. It can take 2 weeks for things like that to start looking better.


The naughty brat can get out of playpens, pens, x-pens, etc. Maybe not now w/ her knee but she would try and prob make things worse. But I was thinking maybe the kind you have for jade, with a cover of some sort. Right now she is in a medium sized wire crate with her favorite bed and a few toys and an ostrich chew, and water. There is no room for her to move at all really but enough for her to be comfortable. I left her at home this morning because she gets so excited when she comes to work with me but I will prob have her in here in the afternoons to change up her scenery a bit. But anyway, I think a playpen where I could put a potty pad for her too would be ideal, we always get home at lunch to let them out and she normally holds it that long w/o problem, but still. 

The closest ortho specialist is 7 hours away. However, 2x a month the office where we took her Sunday has one come down to do surgical consultations, he also does surgeries. I will be getting a second opinion, but I think his will be the first. I'm so not joking when I say I live in the proverbial sticks. Either way, I will get a 2nd opinion by driving to Denver w/ her to see a 2nd ortho surgeon. My poor sweet babydoll...

Thanks for reminding me about metacam, I may ask for that as I don't think the painkiller she has right now is doing much. She isn't a "shakey" chi but has been shaking pretty much non-stop, I can tell she is hurting. 

I feel so dumb, I've pretty much cried every time I've talked to them about her, or anyone, really...I also think you are right and maybe waiting a bit and giving it time to heal a bit is the only thing we can do, either way. They said that her whole joint and bone structure was very healthy, no signs of prior irritation, inflammation or stress/strain. Another confirmation that...it was injury. I feel guilty because I let her jump all around like a jumping bean...now I am having lotsss of fun working with the boys to stop the same behaviors. :-/


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Poor baby!!!
> 
> Be careful with the pain meds. Rimadyl has some pretty bad side effects. If you could get her on tramadol, I think that's a better choice.
> 
> ...


I will google side effects on it, as well as ask if they have the other...do you by chance know off the top of your head some of the side effects though?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I will google side effects on it, as well as ask if they have the other...do you by chance know off the top of your head some of the side effects though?


Rimadyl has caused serious kidney and liver damage in dogs. I think there are better options. There have been lots of lawsuits, etc.

The Senior Dogs Project


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry, Kristi.  I agree with Tracy on the Rimadyl, I personally wouldn't use it. My Pom was on Tramadol for awhile, it's supposed to be quite safe. Best of luck with everything, I'll thinking of you and little Oakley, keep us posted. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Rimadyl has caused serious kidney and liver damage in dogs. I think there are better options.


Oh no, I definitely don't want that, esp. if she is going to be having surgery. I am also switching her to a full raw diet, mostly pre-mades, but just the "purest" nutrition I can give her for now, as her food has been cut back and every bite needs to count, even THK has "fillers". She is getting salmon oil, AM, coconut oil, PM, a bit less than either or if I only gave one a day, but I want her to have the benefits of both. Its funny b'c now that I had a vet tell me she needed to lose weight, I definitely see it. When she lays down she is pretty rolly polly. She is being a trooper, and this is all terrible but I just have to have faith that this is a one time deal. The vet said there is always risk of injury to the other knee too, but that it feels solid, there is 0 luxating, so I just have to keep her from jumping once this is all over to keep that knee from having something similar traumatize it. Sigh. 

I might start a chi diary to keep track of symptoms, progress, vet visits, etc. so other people dealing w/ something similar have something to follow along with, also for my own records.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> So sorry, Kristi.  I agree with Tracy on the Rimadyl, I personally wouldn't use it. My Pom was on Tramadol for awhile, it's supposed to be quite safe. Best of luck with everything, I'll thinking of you and little Oakley, keep us posted. xx


Thanks Paula, another vote for Tramadol  I just hope that they don't think I'm crazy when I say that I don't want her on the Rimadyl. We have 3 options for vet in this town, one stinks (our old vet), one is a bit far out in the country but she is good, and the other is the one we went to the ER vet at Sunday but I am thinking we are going to do her follow up care there, they have 5 vets and one is a small dog specialist.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> The naughty brat can get out of playpens, pens, x-pens, etc. Maybe not now w/ her knee but she would try and prob make things worse. But I was thinking maybe the kind you have for jade, with a cover of some sort. Right now she is in a medium sized wire crate with her favorite bed and a few toys and an ostrich chew, and water. There is no room for her to move at all really but enough for her to be comfortable. I left her at home this morning because she gets so excited when she comes to work with me but I will prob have her in here in the afternoons to change up her scenery a bit. But anyway, I think a playpen where I could put a potty pad for her too would be ideal, we always get home at lunch to let them out and she normally holds it that long w/o problem, but still.
> 
> The closest ortho specialist is 7 hours away. However, 2x a month the office where we took her Sunday has one come down to do surgical consultations, he also does surgeries. I will be getting a second opinion, but I think his will be the first. I'm so not joking when I say I live in the proverbial sticks. Either way, I will get a 2nd opinion by driving to Denver w/ her to see a 2nd ortho surgeon. My poor sweet babydoll...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would try the kind I use. You can get one at Wal-Mart for under $50. I'm not sure if it will work since she jumps, but I cover mine with a blanket when it's drafty, or cold. I sure hope it works out for you guys, I know you are at a loss right now.  Maybe since she isn't feeling well, she won't try to jump as much. :/

It makes it so tough when you don't have a specialist near you. Working, and other responsibilities make it very hard to travel. I'm sorry you are having to go through all of this. It's great that your Vet has a Ortho specialist that comes in ever so often. I use an Ortho specialist as my reg. Vet. I absolutely love him, and I trust his judgment 100%. When Jade hurt her leg and wouldn't walk on it, he was so awesome. I went in there a basket case thinking she had broke it, and would need surgery or something. All she did was step off of my Grandson's lap, and he was sitting Indian style on the floor. Ugh! They get hurt so easily. She couldn't walk for 2 days!

Lexie hurt her back trying to jump on the couch last year, and it took about a month for her to stop showing signs of pain. It can be a long process, but I feel better about trying all other options before surgery. 

Yeah, when they aren't the shakey type, that is always a sign that they don't feel well.  I have used Metacam for all my pups for various things, never had any problem, and it works. 

Don't feel dumb! Girl, I would be doing the same thing! They can't tell you what's going on, you have no idea how much she is hurting, she isn't feeling well, and it hurts you to see her that way. She is your baby. Not knowing if she'll need surgery or what to expect makes you feel sad. It's natural to feel the way you do.

Yeah, I would try to correct the jumping. It is so cute, but they can get hurt so easily. I know how you feel though. Barking never really bothered me, so I never really made a fuss about it. Now they are older, and it drives me batty. It can't injure them, but it's funny how we don't realize how some things can turn out to be not so good for them, and not so good for us. :lol: Then we have to spend so much more time correcting the behavior. Oh well, we are only human, we do the best we can. I know that you love Oakley with all of your heart. You are one of the best Chi Mom's around. I know she will get the best in your care. Sending prayers, love and speedy recovery wishes. Please keep us informed.  (((((Hugs))))) She's going to be okay, Mama. :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tramadol is a safe drug. I have used that one as well. It is more for pain only, though. Metacam will help with pain and inflammation.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yep, I did, she's getting it AM & PM now. She hatessss it but the doggy stuff has a natural painkiller in it so I am gonna stick w/ that for now until I can find a human one w/ the same stuff, maybe mix it w/ some peanut butter and she'll eat it. Its awful but I also am 100% sure its injury, esp b'c how it is. LP usually progresses the vet said, but hers was WHAM to right now what we are "calling" stage 4, its that bad.


I'm really upset for you  it's so traumatic give her a big kiss from me  poor baby and you and miles its awful


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know I have to trust that she will be fine, its just scary, she is so small, like, she is taller than most 3.5-4 lb chis, and longer, but she is TINY, trust me. Most people say they have never seen a dog as small as her. Its just hard to think of such a tiny baby having such a big operation. I know I have to stop thinking its going to come to that but realistically, I think if any of you felt her knee, you would agree it probably will but I am not going to rush into it. The vet said she could walk around like this for months without doing "damage" or causing arthritis later, she is young and strong. She said there is no "rush" and it might be hard to see her like this but to wait because it may heal itself.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was going to mention too. Vets try not to give too much pain meds. In a dog, if they feel well, they are romping about. Some pain will keep them off of the injury more, and more likely to heal. We are thinking about you guys here.  I know you are worried.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

UGH...I'm sorry you've not seen any improvement in poor little Oakley! I would still give it some time. If the tissue around it is swollen it may be preventing a good "fit" back into the groove perhaps? I don't have any experience with this though so it's just a thought. Let us know what the vet says at any rate. Hopefully he can give you some encouraging words. It's really too bad it happened though...I feel terribly for you guys!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi can u get chicken feet??? They are high in glucosamine and chrondatin too 

Ah I feel so bad for u


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

With this type of injury you will need both Tramadol & something like Rimadyl/Metacam for the inflammation, tramadol is similar to morphine it just affects the pain does nothing for inflammation, if you have no anti-inflammatories it won't help the inflammation which is painful as well. Metacam is safer (from what I've heard), but can be harder on the stomach and cause ulcers.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used Metacam with no side effects for both Pip and Roo, I'd use it over Rimadyl for sure. Although all NSAIDS scare me a little bit, to be honest, but of course sometimes they are necessary.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My Vet gives Metacam with a drug that coats the stomach. It is another med to give, but worth it to steer away from the tummy issues. With the meds being temporary, the concern isn't as great. But long term, I would start looking into other options. I can get the name of the stomach coating med if you need it. I have some in the fridge.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It just sucks, I tried pretty hard to find a dog with health testing behind it, as well as a vet check for her @ 5 months and again at 1 year to see if there were potential problems, and really, everything checked out wonderfully. I forget that w/ small dogs injuries are always possible too. Its very stressful and I just found out that I can't switch her to the new vet for 2 weeks because of contractual agreements that they have with the other vets in town. IMO this is exactly why there is pet insurance, unfortunately our small dogs just are NOT as hardy as a lab or retriever or some other mix. Its hard to admit that, but its true


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> My Vet gives Metacam with a drug that coats the stomach. It is another med to give, but worth it to steer away from the tummy issues. With the meds being temporary, the concern isn't as great. But long term, I would start looking into other options. I can get the name of the stomach coating med if you need it. I have some in the fridge.


Would you mind? I would like to know, I talked to the vet today she said she will get her off of the Rimadyl tonight. Poor sweetiepie  We go @ 4:30.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's called, Famotidine.  I hope everything goes well today at her visit. Please let us know.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks T  I just have to keep reminding myself, this is not the end of the world, this is not the end of the world, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken feet?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome, Kristi.  It does seem like the end of the World when your baby is ill though, I know it does. I am not anything like myself when one of my Chi's are ill, or down. I'm very preoccupied with nothing other than their care, and getting them better. It is very emotionally draining. In fact, down right depressing. But I do think she'll be okay. I won't tell you not to worry. Because I know those words don't mean much when you are going through something like this. You are going to worry until she is all better. But please know we are all here for you and sweet Oakley.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry this has happened to Oakley, poor girl. =( I would be just like you, trust me. You're not crazy! Just reading all of this is making me realize I let Cinder jump around way too much as well. Guess its time for some training for that!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

UGH. The vet was like "lets do surgery tomorrow". She wasn't pushy about it, and we're not having the surgery tomorrow. I went to wal*mart and picked up ace bandages and more ice packs. I am going to find an ortho vet in Albuquerque, we are going there this weekend anyway for a show for Dinky, so... might as well make the best of it and get her seen by a specialist. 

Her basic explanation is once the tissue is torn, it can't re-heal, and everytime luxation occurs, I'm just not certain I believe that. I want to give it the 7-10 days the other vet (ER) recommended, and go from there. I also want an ortho vet to do the surgery if that's what need to happen. 

I just cant imagine 7-10 days of extremely limited movement is going to do that much damage, dogs do much worse damage using a bum knee normally for a LONG time sometimes before owners ever get them in to be seen...what do you guys think?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I really don't have any advice either  Sorry but I just wanted to say I hope they can figure something out for this little baby. Sorry you're both going through this hard time


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi I'd ho see an ortho!! Tissue heals that's a known fact and it heals faster in dogs!! I would continue to do what your doing and get her checked out at the weekend (btw there is normally vets at a show maybe they couldbpointbu in the right direction)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

definitely dont be rushed into the surgery, u might see a good improvement with rest, and wait for a specialist i just dont think regular vets know enough about PL certainly my experience anyway


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is Ms. Oakley doing today?  I'm glad you didn't go with the surgery so soon. It may turn out that way, but I'd get a specialist opinion first. I think you'll feel better about the whole thing if you do. Did they change her meds?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Famitidine is Pepcid you can buy OTC, I give Zoey 1/4 tablet when she needs it. That is the weirdest thing I have ever heard you can't switch vets due to contracts weird.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so I don't know, the other vet (the one we've "sort of" been going to), said she honestly didn't have any painkillers small enough for Oakley. I asked about metacam liquid suspension but they didn't have it. So she said I should get baby ibuprofen and use that instead. 

The vet's argument for surgery so soon was "well she's just going to damage it further". IMO how much damage can she do on 8-10 days cage rest? I know surgery will probably have to happen, but I explained at the very least I was going to talk to a specialist. Her knee was still luxating last night at the vets, but manually, not on its own, which to me says the swelling has reduced some. I don't see how much damage can really be done as she hasn't had this as an existing problem but some dogs walk around with it for years before their owners even realize, but then have a full repair. So to me the argument of "more damage" is pretty much moot, someone correct me if I am horribly wrong.

I really am not opposed to surgery. But I'm not going to jump the gun, either. TBH I'd like her to have a "calm" knee for surgery anyway, not one that is inflamed only 2 days post injury. Again, medical people correct me if I am wrong there...sigh.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So...I just basically read that ibuprofen is not for use in dogs. I'm about to scream. Off to make more calls to the orig. vet to see if they have metacam and will prescribe some. 

I kind of felt like after I told the other vet I didn't want to do surgery today she was like well, you're on your own then til you do! Bite me.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

You can get metacam suspension from Wal-mart (they may have to order it so may take 24 hours to get it there) or you can get the standard strength compounded down to a lower concentration at a compounding human pharmacy. 

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. Poor little girl, she needs extra smooches!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Found this but not sure of the source
http://www.adogslifetoronto.com/resources/painmedicationfordogs.pdf
and this
Use Pain Medication Carefully for Dogs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't let anyone push you to do anything. Take this at your own pace, and do what's best for you guys. If you feel surgery is best, then I would go ahead with it. They can make the Metacam suspension. I know for a fact, because it has been prescribed to all of my pups, even Jade. If they don't have it, they should be able to get it. All of the meds have to be made into a suspension liquid for the smaller guys. So don't let them fool ya. :wink: Some of the pills, in the lowest dose, can be split as little as a 1/4 tablet. They should do it for you at the Vet. I’m sorry, Kristi. I know this is all taking a toll on you, and sweet Oakley.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They can make the Tramadol suspension as well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Geez Kristi, I'm sorry you're not getting the care for Oakley that you should be! Sounds like the one vet isn't very educated in small dogs? I can't believe they don't have pain meds for pups Oakleys size...that's bogus! I don't have any advice other than to tell you that I'd opt for waiting it out as well. As long as you are limiting her movement & giving it time to "rest"...I can't see the harm that would be done as long as she's not in a huge amount of pain. We'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Poor Oakley... I hope she feels better soon and doesn't need surgery!! I just went thru this op with Rico this past April...it could not be avoided for him.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, that vet seems pretty unhelpful...  I'm sorry. I find it hard to believe that she has no way of getting the metacam at a patient's request, and that she told you to go ahead and use baby ibuprofen. Just craziness. 
I feel so bad for Oakley and your family having to deal with all this. Hopefully you're able to get her in to be seen by the specialist, I know that would make me feel better. Stay strong! 
:love2:Lots of love to little Oakley:love2:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The first vet, the ER one, gave me Tramadol for her, they made the pills into tiny pieces. 

I'm definitely frustrated, and not sure what to do. I would really like a vet that realizes SOME pet owners do their research before they chop their dog open or stick needles in it or poke and prod unnecessarily.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I def. wouldn't use the one vet you mentioned!!! What a douche.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with the others. Definately dont rush into surgery and do what you feel is right. I dont know why they would say they dont have pain meds for him? That makes no sense? My vet gives me pills that they have already quartered for pain, etc...

Continued prayers for you and Oakley.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tramadol is good for pain. Did that not help? They did the little pill pieces for Chance, and it worked fine. For the girls they do a suspension liquid. They make it right there at the Vet. For the Metacam they draw it up in a tiny syringe, so it's dosed and ready to use.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Tramadol is good for pain. Did that not help? They did the little pill pieces for Chance, and it worked fine. For the girls they do a suspension liquid. They make it right there at the Vet. For the Metacam they draw it up in a tiny syringe, so it's dosed and ready to use.


It helped, but I am out of it  She doesn't seem in a horrible lot of pain but she also isn't even TRYING to be active so to me that is an indicator she's in some pain. 

I don't know what to do, because the ER vet won't see her again for 2 weeks and apparently the other 2 vets in town are useless unless we let them cut her open. :foxes15:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish I were closer. I have some of the pill pieces here that they made up for Chance. I would give it to you. I wish I knew how to help.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just don't understand why they won't freaking help my dog other than cutting it open. And the ER vet "cant" because of a contract they have w/ other vets in town saying follow up care has to be done w/ the regular vet?? wth??? asjdhlkjhasdfjkhakjsdhfjklahsdfjhasldfasdf.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure you are past the point of screaming.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I just don't understand why they won't freaking help my dog other than cutting it open. And the ER vet "cant" because of a contract they have w/ other vets in town saying follow up care has to be done w/ the regular vet?? wth??? asjdhlkjhasdfjkhakjsdhfjklahsdfjhasldfasdf.


That is so the ER Vet won't 'steal' their clients which is dumb, if they were good vets they wouldn't have to worry about the ER Vet stealing their clients, but it's one way the ER Vet 'guarantees' to get their referrals by telling/contracting with them that they won't steal their clients. Maybe take her in on emergency? Would they refuse to see her?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Argh Kristi, that is so frustrating! I really feel for you!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you asked your "regular vet" if they would please call the emergency vet and give them "permission" to see her as *they are clearly not able to help her*? I would let them know how frustrated you are that they "don't have a solution" when we all clearly know there are options out there. I would be bugging the crap out of anyone who would listen in those offices. lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> That is so the ER Vet won't 'steal' their clients which is dumb, if they were good vets they wouldn't have to worry about the ER Vet stealing their clients, but it's one way the ER Vet 'guarantees' to get their referrals by telling/contracting with them that they won't steal their clients. Maybe take her in on emergency? Would they refuse to see her?


I dunno. I feel like I am worrying too much about all of this, but...its frustrating. I haven't been able to get anything other than the Rimadyl so I am going to keep giving it to her, I need SOMETHING to help with the inflammation. The pain I can take or leave, TBH a little pain will keep her off her feet, but its just frustrating. I have calls in to a few surgeons , I may be taking next weekend to get her up to Denver for the surgery, who knows. Bottom line is darn no, you are not giving my dog surgery if you don't even routinely carry appropriate pain/inflammation medications for it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hang in there Kristi. I'm confident you will get this all sorted and that Oakley will get the best of care. I feel your frustration! 

Will your vet fax the x-rays to the specialists? They really need to see that before they agree to her case.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hang in there Kristi. I'm confident you will get this all sorted and that Oakley will get the best of care. I feel your frustration!
> 
> Will your vet fax the x-rays to the specialists? They really need to see that before they agree to her case.


I have the x-rays, I am gonna somehow attempt to get a picture at lunch (hold it up to lights or something) so I can e-mail it. I don't wanna put them in the fax machine lol...seems like that would be a bad choice and just wouldn't work out right  But no, the office couldn't fax them to vet #2 (non-ER), which is why I have them/had to pick them up.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How is Oakley doing, hun? Been thinking about her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just posted a different post that kind of updates about her and also asking what items I should get for her. 

I am having a "pity buy" session LOL, aka it is making me feel better to buy her new things -- cute little clothes, collars, carrier bag, puppy purse...and hubby is being tolerant so errrrr...anyway, she is doing pretty well, we are letting her have more freedom than we were but still keeping her pretty calm. The specialist said she really couldn't damage herself more on THAT knee but that keeping her calm was good she she didn't stress the good knee in the process. I am pretty sure that the injured knee is doing a good bit better -- it is still luxating but it doesn't seem as painful for her and the kneecap is staying in its groove otherwise, rather than just popping out pretty much any time she moved her leg. 

I feel bad b'c she knows something is "off" and she keeps looking at me like "mom...?? whats going on? my leg isn't working quite right, can you make it better please?" LOL yes, she really gives that look, and its heartbreaking


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww that would be so hard seeing her give that look.  I know that look from Pip when he was sick months back. It really tugs at your heart. I know everything will be fine in the end, it's just the getting there that is so hard. I totally get the buying spree making you feel better too, a little spoiling is sometimes in order.  I'm glad her leg is doing a bit better and she's more comfortable now.


----------

